# stupid reptile products



## farleys_fat_flamingo (Jul 13, 2005)

hey has anyone else had problems with stupidly priced (and not so great reptile products? i bought a zoomed habba mist for like 60 quid and its pants! theres so much rubbish out there being sold as reptile specialist for stupid prices that you can get cheaper in diy stores and so forth and its the same product. foggers only cost £9.99 in maplin and they are £30 in the reptile a shop. i found a thermostat for £4.99 too. and those silly pumps for reptile water falls that break that you can buy in the garden centre for a third of the price and.... im ranting. grrr annoys me.


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

yes there isa lot of crap products out there and some companies play on peoples fears of getting' reptile only' things and whack on an extra 2o quid
welcome to rip off britain :?


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

ive notised that aswell i got my thermostat from wilkinsons only cost me a couple of quid and i use a shallow cats water bowl for the water and a small plastic treat tub from wilkies for the mealworms which was 30p but ive seen the same thing in a reptile shop for like £7. 
manda xxx


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Yeah.. we gettin screwed over by these people!! Like everything in the world though, if you get the brand name stuff instead of DIYing it its going to be a lot more expesive


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

*sameher*

ive just spent 100 quid on heaters and stuff i could of got it cheaper but my nan gave me thwe munney an wanted me to do it proper
i made a viv for 20 quid and its worht about 200
dan


----------



## Charun (May 1, 2005)

that's why i started making my own stuff for my chameleons.Misting and waterfalls,rainmakers and such.with a little clear thinking and comensence you will go far,grasshopper.


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Change of plan with the Trafford centre, ended up going Stapley water gardens only to find some kind of reptile feeders, where you the crickets into a patch and calcium into a seperate patch, close the to halfs of rock together shake gently, then add into the viv with your rep, you then opened a little hole along the side so that the crickets/food could get out to be eaten by the reps! It was £20 but seems the same as just adding the cricket in with calcium by hand :?


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: sameher*



vivariumstoorder.co.uk said:


> ive just spent 100 quid on heaters and stuff i could of got it cheaper but my nan gave me thwe munney an wanted me to do it proper
> i made a viv for 20 quid and its worht about 200
> dan


what like ur chip board ones that will kill reptiles


----------



## bigp (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: sameher*



lizard_lover said:


> what like ur chip board ones that will kill reptiles




i'm confused???

how does chipboard kill reptiles??


and its probably melamine. :?


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

why does chipboard kill reps? i thought it was pine?


----------



## wartornskull (Feb 5, 2008)

not all pines are dangerous to reptiles, mainly Mediterranean pines are seen to be poisonous to reptiles. and even then its effects are not usually fatal.

I know breeders who have used Mediterranean pine before for years and still do with no issues.

I don't believe Chipboard is deadly to reptiles either, however, the only time I would have thought it would become a threat is when a very poor quality chipboard is used that the reptiles can rip at and maybe eat, or get a splinter / cut.

However you look at it chipboard is probably not the best wood to use as their is plenty of decent woods out there that are easily available and also cheap.


----------



## Dragonfir3 (Oct 19, 2008)

:lol2::rotfl::lol2: all flat packed viv's r chip board coted in melamine so its a load of bolax that its harmful to them or they would't sell them would they ?:crazy:


----------



## moonstruck (Aug 10, 2008)

Andyman said:


> Change of plan with the Trafford centre, ended up going Stapley water gardens only to find some kind of reptile feeders, where you the crickets into a patch and calcium into a seperate patch, close the to halfs of rock together shake gently, then add into the viv with your rep, you then opened a little hole along the side so that the crickets/food could get out to be eaten by the reps! It was £20 but seems the same as just adding the cricket in with calcium by hand :?


lol! i cut a few holes into a cricket tub, put crickets, mealies and morios in, left it on the floor for the beardies to pay with. They love it, i can be a bit lazier and just watch them eat, and it cost me nothing. It's really cute when they try to eat them through the box! they sit and wait for them to crawl out, then *chomp*


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

thats a really good idea might try that later on


----------



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

Dragonfir3 said:


> :lol2::rotfl::lol2: all flat packed viv's r chip board coted in melamine so its a load of bolax that its harmful to them or they would't sell them would they ?:crazy:


this is true however cheaper chipboard uses glue higher in VOC to bind the material together , so in hight heat situations the fumes can be quite depremental.

also on the stupid reptile products, 3 words

ZOO-MED EXCAVATOR CLAY

That is all ......


----------



## Scally Samurai (Sep 27, 2008)

NXSmiggy said:


> this is true however cheaper chipboard uses glue higher in VOC to bind the material together , so in hight heat situations the fumes can be quite depremental.
> 
> also on the stupid reptile products, 3 words
> 
> ...


 
sorry whats wrong with this stuff? I have a bag of it I was going to try building some hides out of, is there something wrong with it?


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

The stupidest product by far has to be the exo terra vibrating food dish.


----------



## moonstruck (Aug 10, 2008)

Moshpitviper said:


> The stupidest product by far has to be the exo terra vibrating food dish.


..........


?

point? [edit: of the dish, not of your comment]


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

manda said:


> ive notised that aswell i got my thermostat from wilkinsons only cost me a couple of quid


What kind of *thermostat* is it, and how exactly do you get it to work with your heating equipment?

I can imagine getting a dimmer switch (i.e. a *rheostat*) for that kind of price - but that isn't a temperature-measuring control device, it's just a wattage control device that will limit heating equipment to "X" amount of power no matter what the external temperatures are (which could mean it isn't getting hot enough if the room is cold; it might overheat if the room becomes warmer).


----------



## Plutino (Aug 5, 2007)

Moshpitviper said:


> The stupidest product by far has to be the exo terra vibrating food dish.


Vivicator FTW! agree, has to be the worst I've seen.

I think the idea was to release a line of pre-killed insects, and then use this product to make reptiles think the things were alive. This is for people who have problems feeding insects to lizards. Needless to say the line didn't take off, though I think they still have these vivicators in massive stocks so they're still sold. We bought one in about a year ago to sell...


----------



## makeitandskateit (Jun 15, 2008)

lee's den and dine!!!!


----------



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

Scally Samurai said:


> sorry whats wrong with this stuff? I have a bag of it I was going to try building some hides out of, is there something wrong with it?


when it gets wet , it hardens into small pellets.

this actions is exactly what it in intended for i.e to dig burrows when misted.

however think of what happens when your beardie/leo misses its prey , gets a mouth full and swallows?

think of how a wet digestive system will react with a substance decied to harden when moist

and you thought calci-sand was bad ..................

Bearded Dragon . org • View topic - Excavator- Clay Burrowing Substrate MUST READ!!! 

just so you dont think im making :censor: up


----------



## axorozzas (Aug 16, 2008)

> Change of plan with the Trafford centre, ended up going Stapley water gardens only to find some kind of reptile feeders, where you the crickets into a patch and calcium into a seperate patch, close the to halfs of rock together shake gently, then add into the viv with your rep, you then opened a little hole along the side so that the crickets/food could get out to be eaten by the reps! It was £20 but seems the same as just adding the cricket in with calcium by hand :?


My mum bought me one of them for my leos, but there was no space for it in the viv so it's being used as a hide for my fire belly toads lol


----------



## makeitandskateit (Jun 15, 2008)

if they had used enough water a compacted it by pressing it firmly it wouldn't of formed lumps. It's not really meant to be a substrate


----------

